# 2013 Howard Hill Southeastern Classic



## T Harris (Mar 7, 2013)

WHAT: 9th Annual Howard Hill Southeastern Classic
WHEN: May 30th, 31st & June 1st, 2nd, 2013
WHERE: Tannehill State Park ~ McCalla, Alabama

Yep, it's time to start your plans on being here.

The Varmint Shoot is on Thursday and the main competition starts on Friday and goes through Sunday.

The Men's & Women's Championship Shoot-Off will again start at 4:00 PM

Don't forget the "ONE SHOT~ONE KILL" competition for those that have a Howard Hill or a Howard Hill style bow.  Folks, even if you have to borrow one of these bows, it's worth it to go after the unique plaque for this special competition.

Lot more info to come.

Terry Harris
www.howardhillse.com


----------



## T Harris (Mar 16, 2013)

There'll be a lot going on at this year's Howard Hill Classic.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 1, 2013)

Won't be long before I'll be listing Vendors who say they're coming.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 10, 2013)

A little over six weeks away folks.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 12, 2013)

Folks, for those of you that qualify to shoot in the Top 32 Men's & Women's Championship on Saturday afternoon this year, you're in for a nice surprise,

Bear Archery Targets has purchase and donated five brand new targets for you to shoot at for this part of the Howard Hill Classic competition.

What great folks we have in this wonderful sport.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Apr 24, 2013)

Five weeks from tomorrow kicks off this year's Howard Hill Classic with Thursday's Varmint Shoot.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 3, 2013)

Four weeks from today folks.  And mentioning targets above, I've got lots of new targets for the course as well, and those that aren't are in great shape for everyone to enjoy.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 10, 2013)

Creepin' up on us folks, three weeks from today.

Terry Harris


----------



## SELFBOW (May 10, 2013)

We have plans to attend but it can certainly change between now and then.


----------



## T Harris (May 16, 2013)

Alright folks, two weeks from today.

LET THE COUNTDOWN BEGIN!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 20, 2013)

11 days from today folks.

Get to Tannehill early to get that favorite camping spot.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 23, 2013)

ONE WEEK FROM TODAY FOLKS!!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 27, 2013)

Folks, 4 days away from flingin' arrows at those pesky ol' Varmints, then on Friday starts the main competition.

I'll be out at Tannehill today with Scott and a few others getting ready for all you folks coming to have some fun. 

Terry Harris


----------



## spydermon (May 27, 2013)

Black widow gonna b there?


----------



## T Harris (May 27, 2013)

Sorry, just found out that Roger and one of his cohorts won't be able to make it this year.

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (May 28, 2013)

THREE DAYS AWAY!!!!

Terry Harris


----------



## T Harris (Jun 1, 2013)

Lots of folks registered yesterday and I heard many, many comments on the course layout, not to mention the brand new targets.

I'm expecting many more to come in this morning.

And, WOW, you ought to see all that's being raffled off for the Boy Scout Camp.  There are 10 packages, including four that have a bow in each of them.

And don't forget the raffle for the WOUNDED WARRIOR PROJECT, some lucky two winners are going to win an unbelievable package here as well.

Terry Harris


----------

